# Probleme mit Brennprogs



## Cstar (12. Juli 2002)

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht das erste mal das ich eine Cd brenne (windoof); aber das brennen unter linux bringt mich an den rand der verzweiflung:
1. Versuch: XCDROAST:
Ich habe das prog wie in der doku zu mandrake 8.2 beschrieben konfiguriert; habe dann auch gebrannt. (Mit erfolgt?!; als ich dann die daten auf der cd abrufen wollte, wurden diese aber nicht angezeigt; dasselbe unter windows.
2. Versuch: GCOMBUST:
Hier trat das gleiche Problem auf...
3. Versuch: CDBAKEOVEN:
Hier ging das brennen schon mal nicht, weil gleich zu beginn angezeigt wurde, dass er das iso nicht erstellen kann.

falls ihr noch infos braucht, posten. Ansonsten lasst euch bitte was einfallen (vielleicht kennt ihr die Probleme ja schon)...

thanx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Juli 2002)

Was für eine CD willst Du brennen?
Welche Version von cdrecord?
mkisofs installiert?
Was für ein Brenner?
Kernel-Version?

Okay, mal ganz langsam.
Am besten brennst Du CD's immernoch auf einer Shell. Geht schneller, besser, einfacher, außerdem sind die grafischen Oberflächen nicht gerade die besten.

Wie brennt man auf einer Shell?

```
linux:/# mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
linux:/# mkisofs -r -o /usr/local/image /mnt/cdrom
linux:/# cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=0,0,0 -data /usr/local/image
```

Kurze Erläuterung:
mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom = CD-ROM mounten um ein Image zu erstellen
Muss nicht unbedingt gemacht werden, Du kannst auch ein x-beliebiges Verzeichnis dafür nehem

mkisofs -r -o /usr/local/image /mnt/cdrom = Von der eingelegten CD ein Image erstellen, ersatzweise kann auch ein Verzeichnis dafür benutzt werden

cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=0,0,0 -data /usr/local/image = CD brennen, das dev kannst Du mittel *cdrecord --scanbus* ermitteln (vorausgesetzt Du hast einen SCSI Brenner oder die SCSI Emulation am Laufen).

Das ganze kannst Du auch mit Mixed-Mode CD's machen (Data + Audio). Siehe hierzu: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16599


----------

